# medicine and active carbon



## spursmb (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi
I had to use some medicine to treat my fish.Unfortunatelly it has killed all of my snails. I have chenged about 30% of water few times, and introduced new snails, but these died too. So I came up with idea to use some carbon with internal water filtre, i removed all media and just put carbon in (about 100g). How long is it going to take before it cleans all remaining medicine in my tank?? It has been running for week already.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

What medicine did you use?


----------



## spursmb (Feb 5, 2015)

Nt labs general tonic and nt labs anti fluke & wormer. 
Only used them once. About one month ago.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

did it harm the fish too or just the snails?


----------



## spursmb (Feb 5, 2015)

Fish are fine. Just killed the snails. It does say on box it might kill them, i didnt realise on time. Now i need to get it cleaned from my tank so i can introduce some new snails


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

It was probably the anti fluke and wormer because it contains Flubendazole.

I would run the carbon for a couple weeks before trying to add any more snails. When you're ready, just try one or two snails to see how they do.


----------



## spursmb (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks for advice. I will let it run for another few days than I will give snails a try again.


----------

